# Broken hip.



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Can I ask if anyone has broken a hip as that is what I have just managed to do. It wasn't a mountain bike fall but simply wet steps. 
Lucky for me a freind broke hers some time ago so she could advise us on what to buy to make life a little less painful, so if anyone has experienced this bloody painful event I would like to know how you managed and how long it took to get back to something like normal.
TIA.:crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear that GG, I hope you are able to manage and recover fully and quickly.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jeez GG sorry to hear that, hope it’s on the mend soon, I know it can be so bad that it can need pinned and plates inserted. I suspect the bike will gather dust for a good while. 

Some Spanish wine or brandy will help ease the pain :- )

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh golly no G. Luckily not experienced your problem. Hope it is not too debilitating. I guess even hopping about on one leg must be very uncomfortable.
Us oldies must be always so very careful.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I broke mine many years ago on a garage forecourt where that been a diesel spillage which the manager had mopped with plain water....... it took the ambulance staff nigh on an hour to extricate me, with zTrumpton’s help as it was impossible to stand......

Sad to hear you have done it, has it been replaced with metal or pinned and plated (mine was the latter), one of the most useful commodities was a handle to grab things using a trigger and claw - it made picking up newspaper etc a task that I could do without help.

It WILL get better, but it is a long process sadly - or it was for me. A friend had his replaced and CYCLED home - keen and crazily fit cyclist although “it did take me a bit longer”.

Good luck, I hope it progresses well.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Jeez GG sorry to hear that, hope it's on the mend soon, I know it can be so bad that it can need pinned and plates inserted. I suspect the bike will gather dust for a good while.
> 
> Some Spanish wine or brandy will help ease the pain :- )
> 
> Terry


Yep, plate and screws needed and your right the bike will definitely gather dust, unfortunately. :crying:

I will need to avoid strong magnets as well.:wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Airports are great fun..... not...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your accident GG

Get well soon and take care

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that GG.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh Gitty, no biking down to the pub for a while then, you´ll be saving a bit of money there .

Goes without saying I´m sorry to hear what's happened, I was going to ask on another thread what you were doing in hospital, now we know.
I don´t know how Daves pal manage to bike home from hospital after a hip replacement, took me 6 weeks before I could walk any great distance comfortably, Hans was a lot sooner than that, I think it does depend on the experience of the surgeon, he had the chief, I had one of the Indians.
Have you got a card to show if you go on a plane to tell them you are partially bionic?


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Very sorry to read that GG. Sounds like you have broken your pelvis if you need plates. I had a simple metal HIP resurfacing 14 years ago and it took me some time to have full confidence in my left leg again. Fortunately for me, there was very little pain involved. 

My Cath had some broken ribs which were very painful while she had to wait for them to heal naturally - no metal involved. You will have the advantage of being able to laugh without the extra pain risk. :grin2:

I always get full treatment at airports - makes no difference what I say - if I was a terrorist I would not lie about my metal hip would I :wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The Germans have something for everything it seems, I have a pass for all my inoculations, the Corona19 is entered in it. I have a Pass to say when I have been for a dental checkup and I have an Implant Passport which tells me I had my hip replacement done on 7/11/2017 the name of the surgeon and my patient number.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My bionic pass


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And what they used


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't fly so not needed also it's not fear more the pollution aspect I disapprove of.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The global aviation industry produces around 2% of all human-induced carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions. Aviation is responsible for 12% of CO2 emissions from all transports sources, compared to 74% from road transport. ... Globally, the average occupancy of aircraft is 82%, greater than other forms of transport.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The global aviation industry produces around 2% of all human-induced carbon dioxide (CO2) emissions. Aviation is responsible for 12% of CO2 emissions from all transports sources, compared to 74% from road transport. ... Globally, the average occupancy of aircraft is 82%, greater than other forms of transport.


That was in 1992 Kev. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental_impact_of_aviation

Ray.

Greenhouse gas emissions from the aviation sector are a substantial contributor to global warming. If the aviation industry were a country, it would place sixth in emissions, between Japan and Germany. Left unchecked global aviation will generate an estimated 43 metric gigatons of carbon dioxide emissions through 2050, constituting almost 5% of the global emissions allowable to keep global warming below 1.5 degrees Celsius. In the United States, aircraft are one of the fastest-growing sources of emissions: Emissions from domestic aviation alone have increased 17% since 1990, to account for 9% of greenhouse gas emissions from the U.S. transportation sector. Flights departing from airports in the United States and its territories are responsible for almost one-quarter of global passenger transport-related carbon emissions, the majority of which come from domestic flights.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, but planes have become more efficient and there are more other transportation options now.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

raynipper said:


> That was in 1992 Kev. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Environmental_impact_of_aviation
> 
> Ray.
> 
> Greenhouse gas emissions from the aviation sector are a substantial contributor to global warming. If the aviation industry were a country, it would place sixth in emissions, between Japan and Germany. Left unchecked global aviation will generate an estimated 43 metric gigatons of carbon dioxide emissions through 2050, constituting almost 5% of the global emissions allowable to keep global warming below 1.5 degrees Celsius. In the United States, aircraft are one of the fastest-growing sources of emissions: Emissions from domestic aviation alone have increased 17% since 1990, to account for 9% of greenhouse gas emissions from the U.S. transportation sector. Flights departing from airports in the United States and its territories are responsible for almost one-quarter of global passenger transport-related carbon emissions, the majority of which come from domestic flights.


In 2016 aviation caused 1.9% of world green gas emissions the same as landfill which causes 1,9% source-our world in data


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I think of when the volcano eruption took place and all aircraft were grounded .Pollution on the planet was considerably reduced in that period, which does not backup the figures released by the aircraft industry IMO.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Interesting how so many people are commenting on how clear the stars are and have been since aircraft flight and use dropped.....

I wonder why that could be ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And various comments about the lack of flights due to Covid has improved the air quality of the planet. 
If flights and cows only contribute to 4 or 5% greenhouse gasses, where is the other 95% coming from? Possibly power stations charging all these electric cars?

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

The break down is 73.2% energy used in industry transport heating 18.4% in acriculture and forestry 3.2% waste disposal and 5.6% chemicals and cement. cows and manure cause 5.8%


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your broken hip GG - I hope the pain passes soon.

I remember hearing that broken hips (in the elderly) CAUSED the fall, rather than breaking BECAUSE OF the fall. Interesting but I don't know if the facts bear that out. Obviously it wasn't the case with you GG.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

To be honest I'm starting too suspect we didn't have all the information as to the side effects of the jab, as It was like a momentary black just before I fell and Michelle fainted a couple of days ago and she has never fainted before in her entire life. 
Saying that we will still have the second jab next week.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So are you saying the jab might have caused your fall GG.?

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Which vaccine did you both have ?

It would be beneficial to report your observations as others might encounter the same problem and if it happened eg while doing 70 on the M25........


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We now seem to have three different discussions going in one thread.

Firstly, let's deal with GG's hip problem; sounds very nasty and painful so my sympathies to you for that and wishes for a speedy solution and recovery.

Secondly we seem to have drifted on to pollution - don't know how that happened and as an ex-airline Captain should probably keep out of it.

Thirdly, the possible side effects of various vaccines, to which I can contribute in that I have had both doses of the Pfizer one, with no noticeable strange effects- no more than on a usual week anyway.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nothing of note after either jab really, a bit off after the first but nothing after the second, liz has her second on Sunday.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> So are you saying the jab might have caused your fall GG.?
> 
> Ray.


No, I am just very suspicious as I have never had a momentary blackout before and Michelle has never fainted in her life before.

Pfizer is the jab we had and I assume the second jab will be as well.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We both had Pfizer, no problems. Genuinely feel for you, August 7th 1988 was a day I will not forget..... Trying to get around on crutches and a wheelchair (bloated from Red Cross Medical Loans Department - really helpful. After six months like that and with hefty pain killers I became very depressed....

Fortunately Devon and Cornwall helped me get over that, I couldn’t walk but could still sit on the beach and watch waves crashing in. Better than staring at four walls or the haunted goldfish tank. Daytime TV was worse then than now, I wonder has it changed or me ?


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Penquin said:


> We both had Pfizer, no problems. Genuinely feel for you, August 7th 1988 was a day I will not forget..... Trying to get around on crutches and a wheelchair (bloated from Red Cross Medical Loans Department - really helpful. After six months like that and with hefty pain killers I became very depressed....
> 
> Fortunately Devon and Cornwall helped me get over that, I couldn't walk but could still sit on the beach and watch waves crashing in. Better than staring at four walls or the haunted goldfish tank. Daytime TV was worse then than now, I wonder has it changed or me ?


I suffered depression while in hospital but as soon as I got home with the constant sunshine
and our fabulous views I have picked up no end. I must admit that you saying you were in pain for six months has given me cause to worry.:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pain is very subjective gg, I came off Pregabalin a few weeks ago as they were zombiefying me, instead I take 6 paracetamol a day, not as good or anywhere near but my brain has learned to cope and I have had to learn how not to make it worserer.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Pain is very subjective gg, I came off Pregabalin a few weeks ago as they were zombiefying me, instead I take 6 paracetamol a day, not as good or anywhere near but my brain has learned to cope and I have had to learn how not to make it worserer.


I agree with you the pain already doesn't seem as bad and that is only 8 days after the op and I think that is down to a mental approach to it.
My main problem with paracetamol is it doesn't seem to work on me, if I take it for a headache I will still have the headache but unfortunately that is the main drug they have prescribed for me.:crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good to hear mate, parrots no good for headaches i prefer Hedex.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

I have had both Pfizer jabs in Spain the first no side effects the second ok for 36 hours after jab then felt cold no tempreature and felt a little dizzy went to bed next day perfect and no side effects since reported to local health centre


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

greygit said:


> I suffered depression while in hospital but as soon as I got home with the constant sunshine
> and our fabulous views I have picked up no end. I must admit that you saying you were in pain for six months has given me cause to worry.:wink2:


I hope that my experience was worse than yours, for me it was not a good time and I very quickly learned how discrimination affects disabled people.....

In a wheelchair, being pushed by my wife, we would meet parents from my school who I had known well for many years - they ignored me totally and would only as my wife "How is he ?"

I became frustrated but was reminded of the radio programme on such issues "Does he take sugar ?", how accurate it was.........

It allowed me to experience discrimination and educated me considerably..... finding it impossible to get into a motorway services restaurant due to stairs and no lift, then being take up in the goods lift (yuk) and through the kitchens.......

After my experience and observations in the kitchens I wanted nothing to eat, making me even more angry......

Good luck, I hope and think that lots of things have changed since 1988, including treatment and attitudes towards disability, even temporary.

Headex tablets contain 500mg paracetamol + 65mg caffeine as the active ingredients. Just for information sake.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you truly disabled they give you a badge, and some councils will ha parking bays and of course supermarkets have blue badge bays, some places have ramp and lifts, but that's it, we need to have a card or something to show once inside or even queueing outside in the rain, I cannot stand for long or even walk far so I end up just walking past queues now, but the I have to contend 2ith the checkout queue, more needs to be done.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the hip GG, I hope that your recuperation is smooth and swift. 

As regards reactions to the jab I have had 2 of the Pfizer. I had no reaction at all to the first and was fairly blase about the second but really knew about it for the next 3 days. It was if my shoulder and arm had been pummelled. Even came up in bruises


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Just as a point of interest I consider the care I recieved here in the Spanish health system was absolutely fantastic. 
I have been telling new friends who like ourselves have only recently moved here how good it is, which to a lot of them was good news as one always has doubts about care when moving to another country ,especially as you get older.:grin2:


----------

